# yellow poop



## raazi (May 3, 2013)

Please help me my new tail is having yellow coloured poop , I don't know why.tail is sitting alone,now its walking here and there in the cage .please help me out.if its a disease will it effect others ?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

We'd need to see pictures to really be able to help you.

Did you not quarantine this bird? If it's a disease and you didn't quarantine, then yes it will affect the rest of your flock.


----------



## raazi (May 3, 2013)

here we are having heavy rains and the cage is outside


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I can't really see very clearly from that photo. Are you saying the urates are yellow, and there's no fecal portion to the dropping? That's what it looks like. Also, is there undigested seed in the poop closest to the bottom of the pic? It looks like there might be but obviously I can't really tell.


----------



## raazi (May 3, 2013)

Its kinda yellow,pale colour and it doesn't have any seed in it.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The poop looks like the bird is stressed. It is the staining of the wing flight feathers and tail that is more of a concern. What type of caging has it been in? Is the discoloration to the wing flights and tail rust colored?


----------



## raazi (May 3, 2013)

Its in a cage which is built outside .i have posted the pic in cockatiel pictures.i just bought it yesterday.the cage is big.the bird is puffed up always when on the branch.tail is active at sometimes.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

She meant what cage was the bird kept in before you got it. The bird sounds very stressed. Can you get some brewer's yeast from a pharmacy? That may help calm it down a bit.


----------



## raazi (May 3, 2013)

kind of a small one http://www.avianexplorer.com/2010/01/cockatiel-cages-2/


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I can't view the image, if the cage was small, that may account for the stains, especially if the cage wasn't cleaned very often. You're going to have to let them settle in and get used to their new surroundings.


----------



## raazi (May 3, 2013)

My tail is on the floor all alone, she kept her head backwards into her feathers.please tell me what to do.is it the rain ?


----------



## ~SarahJayne~ (Oct 14, 2012)

If she was previously kept inside, sudden change of temperature could also be a contributing factor. Is it possible to move her inside in a different cage to keep an eye on her and see if she improves? Sitting on the floor is also often a sign of a sick bird.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

It sounds like your 'tiel is asleep. Rainy weather makes us sleepy. I think it makes 'tiels sleepy too. 

But why it's on the floor is the more concerning part. It could be sick or maybe the other birds were bullying it and it thought the ground was safer. Do they get along?


----------



## raazi (May 3, 2013)

Her poop is yellowish colour , she is sitting alone down plugged up =( is there something home made remedies I can do


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I would take her inside for now and keep her warm. When it gets warmer out maybe you can put her back outside when she is feeling better. 

To keep them warm I like using a heating pad on the lowest setting with a towel over it so they don't burn their feet. You put the 'tiel on the towel, but not for too long you don't want them to overheat. If they are feeling sick keeping them warm is helpful until you can get them to a vet or figure out what it is. Right now her sitting on the wet ground isn't doing her any good.


----------



## raazi (May 3, 2013)

Thanks kiwi , I am keeping her warm .now she doesn't look that bad I guess.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

That's great! I think she was just a little stressed and still adjusting. 

I would still keep an eye on her though and keep her inside for the night.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

i'd keep her inside and away from your other birds. it sounds like she may be sickening for something. it's very rare for birds to sit on the ground just randomnly.
if it continues and she still looks bad, i'd take her to a vet


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Do we know how old this bird is? Is it possible she's too young to cope with perching on very high, narrow aviary perches?

But I agree, keep her separated because she's not exhibiting good signs right now. It really would have been good if you'd quarantined her, because now you will probably have to treat the whole flock if she turns out to be sick.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I would add some honey to her water to boost her energy and some brewer's yeast to her food. It sounds like she's really stressed and not adjusting well. And lots of millet, gotta get her to eat something to keep her weight up.


----------

